# Computer gut genug für Lag-freies gaming?



## GruenhinterdenOhren (4. Januar 2014)

*Computer gut genug für Lag-freies gaming?*

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe leider keine ahnung von PC's bzw. PC anforderungen und wollte mal fragen ob mir wer helfen kann:
Im Grunde wollte ich wissen ob ich mit meinem Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU 987 @ 1.50Ghz 1.50 Prozessor 
und einem arbeitsspeicher von 4GB (3,88GB verwendbar) beispielsweise Fallout new vegas auf meinem PC lag-frei
zocken kann.
(Systemtyp: 64 bit betriebssystem x64 basierter prozessor)
Hab zu Weihnachten einen neuen pc bekommen und weiß nicht ob ich damit zufrieden wäre bevor ich all meinen scheiß rauf installiere ^^ 

ich wäre euch unendlich dankbar wenn ihr mir bisschen zu den daten was sagen könntet 
wie gesagt, soll nur 2-3 spiele spielen können und bisschen im internet surfen, paar lieder und bilder drauf haben und 
muss mit Magix (Videobearbeitungsprogramm) arbeiten können. 
Ist das mit der mühle machbar?

Mfg .. mein name sagt denk ich mal alles ^^


----------



## Peter23 (5. Januar 2014)

Ob ein Programm lagt liegt an deinem Provider bzw. an deiner Verbindung.


----------



## Peter23 (5. Januar 2014)

Wenn du meinstt, ob dein PC Spiele flüssig darstellen kann.

4gb Arbeitsspeicher sind in Ordnung. Die CPU scheint sehr schwach zu sein. Sehr wichtig ist die Graka aber dazu schreibst du nichts. 
Für moderne Games eher ungeeignet schätze ich. War der Pc gebraucht oder neu? Wieviel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## Peter23 (5. Januar 2014)

Zu Fallout gibt es eine Demo, runterlasen und testen.


----------



## Worrel (5. Januar 2014)

GruenhinterdenOhren schrieb:


> Im Grunde wollte ich wissen ob ich mit meinem Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU 987 @ 1.50Ghz 1.50 Prozessor ...


 Laut den Systemanforderungen brauchst du mindestens einen DualCore (Zweikern) Prozessor mit 2.0 GHz für das Fallout Spiel.

Mit 1,5 GHz ist bei aktuellen Spielen nicht viel zu holen, die CPUs aktueller Spiele PCs liegen bei 3 - 4 GHz


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Laut den Systemanforderungen brauchst du mindestens einen DualCore (Zweikern) Prozessor mit 2.0 GHz für das Fallout Spiel.
> 
> Mit 1,5 GHz ist bei aktuellen Spielen nicht viel zu holen, die CPUs aktueller Spiele PCs liegen bei 3 - 4 GHz


 
Ich schätze mal es handelt sich nicht um einen "*alten*" *Einkern-Pentium *mit 1.5GHz 
Denn es gab weder einen Pentium (1) mit 1,5GHz noch hatte eine Pentium 64Bit Support.
Auch gabs zu Pentium Zeiten keine Boards bei denen 4GB RAM möglich war 

Deswegen die Bitte an den Thread-Ersteller *GENAUE Angaben zum System* zu machen.

Ich schätze mal es handelt sich um ein *Notebook *mit *Dual-Core Pentium* der *900er* Reihe. 
Wenn ja - diese Notebooks gibts ja (fast?) nur mit intergrierter *HD 2000 Grafik* - was für "flüssiges" *Fallout New Vegas* *nicht geeignet wäre.*


----------



## GruenhinterdenOhren (5. Januar 2014)

Möchte auch kein Battlefield oder so zocken und zur grafikkarte: Wo kann ich das einsehen?
Ist ein Sony Vaio und kam bei Saturn 499€ neu nartürlich

Also den rechner, den ich bei aldi vor 3 jahren mal gekauft habe von medion, spielt fallout auch einwandfrei und der hat schon ne menge scheiße drauf


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2014)

Also, bei nem Sony-Lapaop (ist doch ein Laptop, oder?) für 500€ fürchte ich, dass auch der Grafikchip nicht reichen wird, selbst wenn die CPU stark genug wäre. Welches Modell hast Du denn genau? 

 Das Alter eines PCs ist auch nicht so wichtig, also: du kannst nicht sagen, dass sogar ein 3 Jahre PC das schafft, also müsste es ein neues Notebook auch schaffen. Vielmehr gab es auch schon vor 4-5 Jahren schon PCs, die für Spiele besser geeignet sind als ein aktuelles 500€-Notebook. Wichtig ist eben wie gesagt der Grafikchip, denn wenn das nur der in der CPU integrierte Grafikchip ist oder ein Intel HDChip, dann taugt der für 3D-Spiele nicht, zumindest wenn es nicht grad sehr sehr alte Games sind.


----------



## GruenhinterdenOhren (6. Januar 2014)

SONY VAIO SVF1521A6EB.G4 2117U/4GB/500GB
Prozessor: Intel® Pentium® Prozessor 2117U (1.8 GHz, 2 MB Cache) Prozessor-Marke: Intel Prozessor-Modell: Pentium® Prozessor-Nummer: 2117U Prozessor-Taktfrequenz: 1.8 GHz Cachegröße: 2 MB Chipsatz: Intel® HM70 Express Chipsatz

Grafikkarte: Intel® HD Graphics

Das hab ich jetzt mal aus dem netz kopiert.
Kannst du damit was anfangen und ob ich mit den daten wenigstens  n bisschen arbeiten kann?

grüße


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

Das taugt rein gar nicht für Spiele, die CPU ist auf Stromsparen ausgelegt und hat auch keinen hohen Takt (2x 1,6GHz), und der Grafikchip ist in der CPU mit drin, also nur mit sehr geringer Leistung, die reicht an sich nur für Videos oder wirklich sehr sehr alte 3D-Games. 


 Allerdings: wieso testest Du das nicht einfach mal? zB new vegas dauert ja nun sicher keine Stunden, bis es installiert ist


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. Januar 2014)

Wenn du wirklich spielen willst und keinen Laptop brauchst würde ich den schleunigst umtauschen und für 500 bzw 600 Euro Einen pc zusammenstellen, der das Notebook dreimal schlägt.


----------



## Germasto (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich denke mal schon das du "lag frei" spielen kannst. Jedoch hängt das viel an deiner Verbindung zum Internet auch ab und nicht an dem komplett IT System. Du kannst aber mal ein Spiel auf Deinem Rechner installieren und schauen wie es funkiontiert, ohne inzwischen andere Sachen am PC zu installieren. Dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite und weißt gleich Bescheid 

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. Januar 2014)

Germasto schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich denke mal schon das du "lag frei" spielen kannst. Jedoch hängt das viel an deiner Verbindung zum Internet auch ab und nicht an dem komplett IT System. Du kannst aber mal ein Spiel auf Deinem Rechner installieren und schauen wie es funkiontiert, ohne inzwischen andere Sachen am PC zu installieren. Dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite und weißt gleich Bescheid
> 
> ...


 
Tetris möglicherweise, dafür in hohen Details


----------

